# E Cigarette Shops



## MikeRedman (May 5, 2016)

Hi Guys!

Before moving to Spain I vaped a fairly high quality e-cigarette. The problem with this here is that it requires premium quality liquids (its contents of USP/PG ranging from 80/20 to 70/30). Now I currently live in Coin and I'm having trouble finding any shops that sell these kinds of liquids - the bulk of them are very cheap, sub-standard, not to mention the fact that a lot of them contain carcinogens. 

Would anyone happen to know of a high quality e cigarette shop anywhere near Coin? Or anywhere, for that matter. I've been back on the cigarettes for the last few months and I'd love to start feeling healthy again!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MikeRedman said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Before moving to Spain I vaped a fairly high quality e-cigarette. The problem with this here is that it requires premium quality liquids (its contents of USP/PG ranging from 80/20 to 70/30). Now I currently live in Coin and I'm having trouble finding any shops that sell these kinds of liquids - the bulk of them are very cheap, sub-standard, not to mention the fact that a lot of them contain carcinogens.
> 
> Would anyone happen to know of a high quality e cigarette shop anywhere near Coin? Or anywhere, for that matter. I've been back on the cigarettes for the last few months and I'd love to start feeling healthy again!


I would have thought online shopping would be the answer


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

MikeRedman said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Before moving to Spain I vaped a fairly high quality e-cigarette. The problem with this here is that it requires premium quality liquids (its contents of USP/PG ranging from 80/20 to 70/30). Now I currently live in Coin and I'm having trouble finding any shops that sell these kinds of liquids - the bulk of them are very cheap, sub-standard, not to mention the fact that a lot of them contain carcinogens.
> 
> Would anyone happen to know of a high quality e cigarette shop anywhere near Coin? Or anywhere, for that matter. I've been back on the cigarettes for the last few months and I'd love to start feeling healthy again!


There is quite a big shop in Los Patios near the sports stadium in Malaga.It's where Carrefour is and a lot of othere shops.Also,try the Miramar centre in Fuengirola.Sorry I can't help with Coìn.do a search for Los Patios and it will give you directions or even possibly ebay Spain.Hope you find what you are looking for.Regards.SB.


----------



## MikeRedman (May 5, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I would have thought online shopping would be the answer


Yeah, I thought about that, but, frankly, buying the liquids online ends up being really expensive. Not to mention the fact that there's very little you can do online to determine the quality or flavour of what you're buying unless you've bought it before. I'm having trouble finding any of my preferred brands online available in Spain.


----------



## MikeRedman (May 5, 2016)

soulboy said:


> There is quite a big shop in Los Patios near the sports stadium in Malaga.It's where Carrefour is and a lot of othere shops.Also,try the Miramar centre in Fuengirola.Sorry I can't help with Coìn.do a search for Los Patios and it will give you directions or even possibly ebay Spain.Hope you find what you are looking for.Regards.SB.


Wow, that's fantastic, thanks very much! I'll try Fuengirola first, it's a bit closer! I'll check those places out as soon as I can!


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

MikeRedman said:


> Wow, that's fantastic, thanks very much! I'll try Fuengirola first, it's a bit closer! I'll check those places out as soon as I can!


I know the one is still there in Los Patios as went past it last Friday.Also, do a search for e cigarettes in Fuengirola but it seems of late that quite a few of these shops have closed down as it does not seem as popular as it once was.Like I say I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## MikeRedman (May 5, 2016)

soulboy said:


> I know the one is still there in Los Patios as went past it last Friday.Also, do a search for e cigarettes in Fuengirola but it seems of late that quite a few of these shops have closed down as it does not seem as popular as it once was.Like I say I hope you find what you are looking for.


Okay, so I've found a shop called Costa Vapor in Fuengirola, seems to be part of a company called Finn Vape. The shop and directions, etc. can be found here:

Electronic Cigarettes E Cigarettes & E Liquid Fuengirola Malaga

And Finn Vapes website here:

https://www.finnvape.com/

I feel a bit of a fool for not finding this earlier! Thanks for your help though, guys, really do appreciate it!


----------



## MikeRedman (May 5, 2016)

Oh, and looking at their promo video and photos, etc. it looks like they do supply high quality/kw e cigarettes, which would imply that they also supply the premium liquids to go with them. I'll make a trip out as soon as weather allows (I'm currently living on the side of a mountain in Coin in the midst of a downpour, so navigating the track on my motorcycle is most certainly a no go!).


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello Mike.

Try here:-
Alt i e-cigaretter & rygevæsker | Europas største udvalg | pink-mule.com

I've just bought from them, but haven't used it yet so can't comment on what it's like in use. Literally next day delivery though


----------



## MikeRedman (May 5, 2016)

Relyat said:


> Hello Mike.
> 
> Try here:-
> Alt i e-cigaretter & rygevæsker | Europas største udvalg | pink-mule.com
> ...


Oh, that's excellent! What did you buy, just liquid or an e cigarette? And did you order from Costa Vapor or the Finn Vape website?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I only bought liquid. The Black Label 100% PG base, I intend to mix with pharmaceutical VG which I can get from the Farmacia.

I bought from the Pink Mule site that I linked to


----------



## MikeRedman (May 5, 2016)

Relyat said:


> I only bought liquid. The Black Label 100% PG base, I intend to mix with pharmaceutical VG which I can get from the Farmacia.
> 
> I bought from the Pink Mule site that I linked to


Ah, okay, I do apologise - completely missed the link! Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## MikeRedman (May 5, 2016)

UPDATE: DO NOT ATTEMPT TO FIND COSTA VAPOR - IT NO LONGER EXISTS!

After quite a long journey from Coin (my sat nav decided it wanted to take the scenic route) I arrived at the location in Fuengirola to find that the shop has been closed down - thanks internet!

Luckily I have managed to get my hands on e-liquids from the aforementioned Pink Mule website - they are of pretty good quality (the ones I've sampled so far), the price is okay, not incredibly cheap, and delivery is fantastically quick - literally next day. Only gripe I have is the size of the bottles, but that's a non issue, really.

So that's it, adventure complete. Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

It may pay to look at this company.
Spain Cigar - Electronic Cigarette Online Store
Use them myself and very good service.


----------

